
Sam Aaron, Joe Armstrong – Keynote: Distributed Jamming with Sonic Pi and Erlang - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SUdnOUKGmo
======
rdtsc
I like the idea of teaching distributed programming using music. I imagine
some people are more auditory than visual.

Also like that Joe is still experimenting and coming up with outrageous stuff
like "Instead of a process playing all the notes, spawn a process for each
note and make it play that note and then stop".

It seems like a silly idea, but what he's getting at is with the ability to
create independent concurrent building blocks you can start to think about
problems in completely a different way. Quite often that models your problem
space the closest, and then there is less impedance mismatch between your
problem space the implementation.

For example you start with adding items to a shopping cart, and instead of
worrying about business logic, you're now stuck debugging locks, threads,
futures and promises, etc. At the end of the process you see that there are
maybe 10 lines which describe the actual business logic but there are 1000
lines managing the impedance mismatch.

~~~
mikhailfranco
Yes, I might have thought of one process per instrument, but not one per note.
Outrageous but fascinating.

------
elsurudo
What a fun duo – great presentation overall. I love the way in which they glue
different software together in ways that were never intended to get some
awesome results.

There's something really satisfying about hearing that Moog play the first
note driven by Sonic Pi.

------
exabrial
Recently saw this dj live at Java1! Pretty amazing

